# shaving



## dave11 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yCwC...howard%20stern


----------



## Dutch (Jul 16, 2006)

Dave-Link doesn't work-


----------



## dave11 (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Dutch. I tried this link several times after I posted it and it worked, I dont know what happend, but I posted it again.


----------

